# Inspiron 7000, ESS Maestro, and ALSA

## tnagpal

I've been trying to get the ALSA driver to work for a while now without any luck. I have an ESS Maestro 2 chip and have been using snd-card-es1968 along with snd-pcm-oss. When I try to run amixer I get an error saying the alsa sound driver is not found. The kernel sound support makes noise.

----------

## Xomgromit

Try using the Intel8x sound driver, instead I have the ESS Maestro but it uses the AC97, and the Intel8x driver picked up and worked Instantly! Made my life alot easier  :Smile: 

----------

## chadh

You don't say if you loaded the modules.  Regardless of which modules you use (I also suggest the intel8x0 drivers), you will need to load the modules first (or start the alsasound service with the new 0.9 alsa ebuilds).

----------

